# Splitting OB Care



## kathymoon (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a new one for me and I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions.  I have two Family Practice doctors who have decided to literally split their OB care.  They alternate prenatal visits; one week they see Dr. 1 and the next visit they see Dr. 2.  Now, of course, one dr. wants to make sure she gets credit for all of her work.  Maybe she is doing more initial visits (more time consuming) or more high risk??  Does anyone have this situation and do you have any type of tracking system?  Or do you simply "split it down the middle."  

Of course, this has nothing to do with the actual billing, just how to give credit where credit is due??

We love our jobs!


----------



## marycthomas (Feb 24, 2010)

We have a very large (30 provider) OB/GYN group who has done this for years.  We did an internal transfer sheet so that any time they saw a partner's patient they were responsible for submitting it and indicating what the service was, i.e. initial visit, routine prenatal visit, NST etc.  

We did a monthly spread sheet and transfered "credit" (our docs are paid on WRVU) back from the registed physician who would be getting credit for the global to the other physician.  

Between two docs you'd think it would all come out in the wash but you never know.


----------

